# TREO engineering ssx 200.2 amp guts



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

figured i'd do my part in stickin it to the other website that now charges for our donated pics. here is my treo ssx200.2 comments and feedback appreciated
also could someone tell me for what reason would this have potentiometers(sp)?
fully clothed









naked


----------



## b&camp (Jan 27, 2011)

The pots are for setting the A/B bias. I dont recommend playing with them . BTW, that "other" amp site is owned by the same guy that owns this site.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautifully design circuitboard.


----------

